# Nis?

## Holysword

Hi

I work in a company and they have a workstation with internet and access to the file server and other stuffs. The problem is that this workstation sux. I have my own laptop, but I guess that just taking the ethernet cable and plugin to my laptop will not be enough - of course 'cause I'll not be logged with my user account.

The workstation uses fedora linux, so maybe I can configure my laptop to connect to the NIS server too? Is that possible?

Thanks in advance

----------

## eccerr0r

Of course it's possible but are you sure your employer allows non-company owned machines hooked up to the network?

Of course it's possible to set up your computer to mingle with the company YP/NIS servers - ypbind, automount come to mind as useful (also, do you want your coworkers and admins logging to your personal computer?).  But there are other issues besides that fact...also have to deal with 802.1X, etc.  But that's if they even use that...

----------

## Holysword

Well, I asked them if its allowed that yesterday and they are quite not liking the idea. They said that maybe if I talk to the boss and bla bla bla...

They provide a free wireless connection here but the firewall is draconian - only http and https. I cannot even log in my company account using ssh. I was reading stuffs about tunelling, but for doing that I am supposed to have an external (trustable) proxy, right? In that case, I'm screwed.

----------

